# Baking Cookies



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 21, 2015)

Considering saving electricity and using my shop in lieu of my oven. Using my body sweet as a thermometer, I'd say my shop is just about right for a casserole today. 

Anybody else been run out of their shop from heat lately? I can't do a thing except sweat. If I use a fan to keep me alive, it dries my finished so quick I can't do them half decent.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes. My shop is in my garage, and when the temperatures get above 100 it becomes rather uncomfortable, and I feel like I'm at work instead of enjoying a hobby. I can usually make it until about 1:30-2:00pm, then I just have to quit. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine stays 65 all summer..then down 52 in the winter....im good...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine stays 65 all summer..then down 52 in the winter....im good...


I knew there was a reason to hate you. 

Mine is about 165 all summer, and -52 all winter. I literally haven't been able to do a thing for the past week or two in my shop.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't been able to do anything in the garage shop for about 3 weeks now - too hot out there. At least my corner of the basement where my lathe is stays in the 60's year round - though I haven't hardly been in there the last fews weeks either...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, we all know I have started having heat problems, but that's just extreme-physical-labor-in-the-hot-sun problems ... I can still work out in the hot sun or in the hot shop all day no problems as long as it isn't extreme physical labor, so no, the heat doesn't run me out of the shop. Sometimes the damn mud dobbers drive me a little hinky running into me all the time on their flights of mudball-hauling.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 21, 2015)

Particularly nasty here in AZ lately, although the temp is around normal + - 105, the humidity is up. The place I work has swamp coolers, but they don't cut it when the humidity is up. The office space has AC, have to go in there for a while when I start feeling like crap. Gotta power chug the water constantly too...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah humidity has been crazy here. The heat would probably be manageable otherwise. Since my blood pressure started giving me problems, I haven't had much of a tolerance for heat


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 21, 2015)

I work outside in the Texas sun surround by steel scrap and concrete. Shot the area we was working in today the platform showed 156 degrees with no breeze!! When I get home walking into my garage that faces west in full sun is not where I want to be. Early mornings on the weekends is about it. I have a stand along AC that helps to about 2pm and then it is Ice Tea and Grandson time. I find every year the heat gets to me more.


----------



## TimR (Jul 21, 2015)

My shop is typically pretty heat tolerant between the thermal mass of the brick and a small window ac unit, but it's been kinda pushing it lately to be bearable to comfortable.. I'm finding more inside projects for now, so it works out in the end. Looking forward to the fall...summer came in pretty strong this year after a slow start.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I knew there was a reason to hate you.
> 
> Mine is about 165 all summer, and -52 all winter. I literally haven't been able to do a thing for the past week or two in my shop.



Come up and use mine....I have an extra bedroom, and after this month I won't be able to do anything for a while...so it's just gunna collect dust...


----------



## Tclem (Jul 21, 2015)

It's 100000* down here with 10000000% humidity. I have to set up outside until 10 at night until I get air conditioned shop finished


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 21, 2015)

I love fresh baked chocolate chip cookies, and the heat doesnt bother me , but I don't want sawdust or shavings on my cookies so the baking takes place in the house, not in the garage lol. Most days in the summer here, inside the garage with its metal roof and no insulation, its at least 100 by 2:00 and I don't use fans inside the garage, not good for trying to put on a finish .


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2015)

My shop is in the basement and with the house AC running it's freezing down there. I have to wear a sweatshirt. Milling is done outside of course and none is being done now. Just too damn hot and humid. Had concrete poured last week and those poor guys suffered out there working it Fall is on the way! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 22, 2015)

The heat (or lack of) is one aspect of Montana that I like. The first floor of the house, where I have my woodshop, is pretty much underground and stays darned nice year around. Working outside it's generally pretty tolerable, yesterday warmed up to the low 90's. I do any fencing and move cattle in the mornings so we don't overheat, then I go work in the shop in the afternoons or just put out salt and mineral for the cows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

